

WebFWD: What’s an App, Anyway? - sabret00the
http://blog.webfwd.org/post/13551125129/whats-an-app-anyway

======
sabret00the
Just-in-time interaction would be a derivative of the QR culture. The problem
however is that no one can afford to leave their camera on constantly to make
snapping QR codes a doddle. And that extends further as when leaving your
house, the quickest way to save battery is to kill your bluetooth, wifi and
even your GPS. Thus while this is a possible future, the issue we have right
now is that technology cannot support it. Until we've got phone batteries that
can go days without charge (minimal use scenario) and wireless charging in
public spaces (the cost of energy is actually increasing), it's an unrealistic
and ungrounded hope. Especially for something like a five year vision.

